# Any woodworking courses in the southwest ?



## LarryS. (20 Jun 2008)

Have just read Phils post about west dean college courses. Does anyone know of any similar things near bath / bristol ?


----------



## BradNaylor (22 Jun 2008)

I though nearly *all* woodworking courses were in the southwest!

At least it looks that way from the ads in the back of Furniture & Cabinetmaking magazine.

Cheers
Dan


----------



## LarryS. (22 Jun 2008)

Dan Tovey":1v4zhhg8 said:


> I though nearly *all* woodworking courses were in the southwest!
> 
> At least it looks that way from the ads in the back of Furniture & Cabinetmaking magazine.
> 
> ...



looks like i need to go buy a copy of f&c then, in the meantime could you give me some names ??


----------



## OPJ (22 Jun 2008)

Hi Paul, what sort of course are you after?

Are you after a short course just to pick up some skills or are you looking for something more long-term, with an aim to achieving a qualification?


----------



## OPJ (22 Jun 2008)

Keeping it _very_ close to home then, Jeremy Broun offers a short course in Bath. I've got some of his routing DVDs he did and they're very good.

There's another, very brief mention of a "Basic Woodworking course" here, also in Bath, but I don't know if it's quite what you're looking for...

As for Bristol, Filton College do two short woodworking courses and also a short-course on woodturning. This is only up the road from where I am... :wink:

Twice-a-week at City of Bristol College. It's a very good course and, even after studying Carpentry & Joinery here, I have still learned an awful lot in this first-year alone. I'm planning on going back for the second year in September, but... *£1,607* is the fee!!! :shock: If I go on the dole... I can apparently get it for free, but you still have to supply your own timber in year two.

The only other college I know of in the surrounding area would be Bridgewater College, although that may be a bit far for you to travel...? They were advertising at Yandles this year and they do quite a range of Furniture courses, by the looks of it. There's a kid in my class who did Carpentry there last year - he didn't think much of it, but, to be honest, no-one really thinks much of him either!!  

If you wanted to go further south, down towards Devon or Dorset, I'm sure you'd find more short courses available - have a look in the back of the magazines, particularly F&C.

Hope this helps.


----------



## LarryS. (22 Jun 2008)

thanks for all the links olly, i spent an hour looking on the internet and hadn't found a thing :shock: 

I'm not after any formal qualification, just a bit of instruction to speed me up the learning curve

i'll have a look through the links and see if there is something I fancy, great to see there are some courses so close to me


----------



## Joe (22 Jun 2008)

OPJ":3q3txx3o said:


> I'm planning on going back for the second year in September, but... *£1,6070* is the fee!!!



I think an extra digit has crept in there, it's not quite that expensive!


----------



## OPJ (23 Jun 2008)

Ah, yes, well spotted...!  

But £1,607 plus timber is still more than enough to give me a few headaches - the first year was bad enough at £1,378! If it grows again before the third year, it might be cheaper to go off to university instead! :?

You think they could at least waive £7.... :roll:


----------

